# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Trenbolone from GS and Medica.

## Sleipnir

Can anyone tell my something about these 2

----------


## vinny_vegas

never seen 'em

----------


## powerbodybuilder

On the right is GS, very good product, on left I never seen before but looks very interesting.

----------


## ajfina

yeah GS stuff are suppost to be really good

----------


## Maximus G

You are so lucky that you got GS gear because it very good the other one is Medical Inc never tried it and i´ve heard both good and bad so i can say how it is.

----------


## Seajackal

I wouldn't touch that Medica inc bottle, people say that's not good, I remember
one member that could get some of them from the hospital but people warned
him to not take it cuz it wasn't worth a try...
GS is other top notch shit, lucky guy! Good luck yo lucky one!

----------


## Sleipnir

Thank you for the information guys i will lett you know how goes

----------

